# Furacão FRED (Atlântico 2015 #AL06)



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2015 às 13:15)

Tempestade tropical Fred se formou próximo da costa africana.
O ciclone pode afetar Cabo Verde como tempestade tropical.













TROPICAL STORM FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER 2
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
500 AM AST SUN AUG 30 2015

The convective cloud pattern of the tropical cyclone has continued
to improve this early morning with the development of a small CDO
feature and a tightly curved band in the western and southern
quadrants. A 0542 UTC SSMI/S microwave satellite image further
indicated that the convective band wraps almost completely around a
primitive mid-level eye feature. The initial intensity is raised to
35 kt based on a Dvorak classification of T2.5/35 kt from TAFB, and
this intensity could be conservative based on the impressive SSMI/S
satellite signature. This makes Fred only the fourth Atlantic
tropical storm to form east of 19W longitude in NHC's database.

The initial motion remains 305/10 kt. There is no change to the
previous forecast track reasoning. Fred is expected to move
northwestward toward a weakness just northwest of the Cape Verde
Islands within a deep-layer subtropical ridge. The mid-tropospheric
trough that is responsible for the weakness is forecast by the
global and regional models to shift eastward over the next 24-36
hours, which should allow the ridge to build back in, forcing Fred
on a west-northwestward to westward track after 48-72 hours. The
latest NHC model guidance is tightly packed about the previous
forecast track, so the new track forecast is essentially just an
update of the previous advisory, and lies close to the GFEX and TVCA
consensus model solutions.

Fred is expected to remain in favorable environmental and oceanic
conditions for the next 36 hours, characterized by vertical wind
shear less than 10 kt, mid-level humidity values greater than 70
percent, and sea-surface temperatures of 27.5-28 deg C. The main
inhibiting factor is decreasing instability ahead of the cyclone
after 24 hours. However, there should still be enough available
instability to support deep convection that will allow at least
steady strengthening through 36 hours to occur, and Fred could still
reach hurricane status before or while it moves through the Cape
Verde Islands in 36 hours or so. After 48 hours, southwesterly
vertical wind shear is expected to begin affecting the cyclone while
Fred is moving over sub-27C SSTs. These less favorable conditions
should combine to induce a gradual weakening trend. The NHC
intensity forecast is similar to the previous advisory and the IVCN
intensity consensus model.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 30/0900Z 12.4N 18.9W 35 KT 40 MPH
12H 30/1800Z 13.4N 20.3W 45 KT 50 MPH
24H 31/0600Z 14.6N 22.1W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 31/1800Z 16.0N 23.9W 60 KT 70 MPH
48H 01/0600Z 17.0N 25.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
72H 02/0600Z 18.5N 29.9W 60 KT 70 MPH
96H 03/0600Z 19.2N 34.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
120H 04/0600Z 19.8N 38.8W 50 KT 60 MPH


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 18:56)

Fred está previsto pelo NHC passar marginalmente pela intensidade de furacão durante 24 horas, entre 2ª e 3ª de manhã.



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 301450
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...



A trajectória leva-o precisamente a passar sobre Cabo Verde e já esta noite:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 19:21)

As ilhas de sotavento, especialmente Santiago, Maio e Boavista, estarão já a observar as primeiras formações com ventos de NE, cerca de 30 Km/h.

O centro está previsto passar entre a ilha de Maio e a de Boavista. Os ventos mais fortes afectarão a ilha de Boavista de forma mais intensa do que a de Maio e Santiago.








> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected to first reach
> the coast within the warning area by late tonight. Hurricane
> ...



Acumulados locais de precipitação até 200mm.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 19:39)

Menos de uma hora atrás:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 20:32)

O sector nordeste da tempestade é o que tem os ventos mais fortes e pela trajectória passará pelas ilhas de Boavista e Sal:






Mas as chuvas mais intensas estarão no sector sudoeste e afectarão especialmente as ilhas de Santiago e Fogo. Segundo a previsão emitida às 12:00 utc de hoje, estes são os acumulados previstos para as 24 horas entre as 12:00 utc de hoje e as 12:00 utc de amanhã:





Neste período ainda não está abrangida a passagem de Fred pelas ilhas mas apenas a aproximação.

A trajectória prevista coloca o centro a meio entre as ilhas de Maio e Boavista, amanhã pelas 12h locais.





Doze horas depois, o centro terá passado pelas ilhas orientais do grupo de barlavento, atravessando a ilha de São Nicolau e deixando as outras ilhas no sector sudoeste. Pelas 24 horas locais (0h de dia 1) a previsão nesta altura coloca-o no nordeste de Santo Antão:


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

No interior do arquipélago de Cabo Verde depressões e tempestades tropicais já houve muitas, mas se realmente chegar a furacão categoria 1, só existem registos disso ter acontecido 2 vezes no passado (desde que há registos modernos). Em 1892 e Debbie em 1961. Um pouco mais a sul de Cabo Verde já há mais alguns registos de furacões.











E obviamente furacões "precoces" tendem a curvar bem cedo para norte. Mas no caso deste Fred para já está previsto que enfraqueça daqui a poucos dias.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 20:57)

Fred visto pelo satélite Aqua hoje às 14:35 utc:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

A última previsão, acabada de ser emitida, intensifica os ventos sustentados máximos para 70 nós amanhã às 18h. Por essa hora e segundo a trajectória que se mantém praticamente inalterada, apenas com um ligeiro deslocamento para norte, o centro da tempestade, furacão de categoria 1 nessa altura, terá acabado de atravessar a ilha de São Nicolau. Esta ilha e a de Boavista parecem-me ser as que estão mais ameaçadas pelos ventos.

Também aumentou a velocidade de deslocamento e assim o centro chegará ao ponto mais perto das ilhas de Santiago, Maio e Boavista mais cedo, cerca das 6 h da manhã, hora local, mas ainda sem ter atingido a intensidade máxima esperada. Será por essa altura marginalmente um furacão.



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 302035
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...



A ilha de *São Nicolau* é a que está no caminho directo do centro e será atingida no momento em que está previsto o pico de intensidade da tempestade em termos de velocidade do vento, daqui a menos de 20 horas.






Edição: alterada hora de maior proximidade para as 6 horas locais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 22:10)

Imagens de há menos de meia hora:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 22:31)

Previsões de ventos máximos e rajadas:



> FORECAST VALID 31/0600Z 15.6N 22.8W
> MAX WIND 65 KT...GUSTS 80 KT.
> 64 KT... 20NE 20SE 0SW 10NW.
> 50 KT... 40NE 40SE 20SW 30NW.
> ...



Às 5h locais, vento máximo até 120 Km/h; rajadas até 148 Km/h (centro quase entre as ilhas de Maio e Boavista). Estes valores se ocorrerem, têm maior probabilidade no sector nordeste e podem afectar a ilha de Boavista.
Doze horas depois (centro entre São Nicolau e Santo Antão, ao largo do Mindelo), vento máximo no sector nordeste até 130 Km/h; rajadas até 157 Km/h. O centro terá chegado a São Nicolau cerca de 13h locais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 22:52)

As ilhas de Boavista, Sal e Maio oferecem uma barreira pouco significativa à tempestade, por isso talvez os efeitos sejam menores.
Mas a ilha de São Nicolau é montanhosa, o vento poderá reforçar-se em certos locais altos ou por afunilamento em vales.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 04:18)

Saíu há pouco a última análise, mantém-se a anterior previsão, Fred está prestes a atingir a categoria 1 de furacão e faltam menos de três horas para a passagem do centro entre as ilhas de Sotavento.
A estação de Rabil na ilha de Boavista tinha deixado de transmitir ontem pelas 18h. Praia está com vento moderado de NNO, 20 Km/h; na ilha do Sal, de NE inferior a 30 Km/h.
Estas estações estão relativamente afastadas da trajectória de Fred que vai passar entre as ilhas de Maio e Boavista e menos de doze horas depois atingirá São Nicolau.







Fred tem uma estrutura bastante simétrica nesta altura, com fluxo divergente em altitude bem estabelecido em todos os quadrantes:











> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 310240
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 04:33)

> * Primeiro furacão da história, “Fred” ameaça Cabo Verde *
> Postado em Internacional
> 
> Primeiro furacão da história, “Fred” ameaça Cabo Verde
> ...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 04:42)

Comparação da estrutura de Fred às 18h de ontem e seis horas depois (há menos de 4 horas):











Área de ventos mais intensos no quadrante NE:











Pela trajectória e alguma intensificação prevista a ilha de Boavista ficará dentro de poucas horas nessa área de ventos na ordem de cerca de 60 nós (110 Km/h) com rajadas superiores.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 04:49)

> *CORREIO DAS ILHAS*
> *Tempestade “Fred” obriga TACV a cancelar voo Praia-Dakar 31 Agosto 2015 *
> *A Transportadora Aérea Cabo-verdiana (TACV) cancelou o voo Praia -Dakar, que estava previsto para acontecer este Domingo, por causa da tempestade “Fred” que está a deslocar-se para o arquipélago.*
> 
> ...



http://www.asemana.publ.cv/spip.php?article112652&ak=1

Em directo:

http://www.expressodasilhas.sapo.cv/sociedade/item/45743-em-directo-mau-tempo-em-cabo-verde



> 04:25   by Rádio Morabeza / Expresso das Ilhas
> 
> O site Windyty oferece-nos uma outra perspectiva da situação, simulando a forma como o vento se faz sentir.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2015 às 07:06)

Fred se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 07:36)

É o segundo furacão deste Agosto, e tal como o Danny, é invulgar, neste caso pela zona onde ocorre.

A previsão mantém-se inalterada:



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 310554
> TCPAT1
> 
> ...



Últimas imagens de há 45 minutos:











Previsão de precipitação acumulada em 24 horas, para hoje desde as 0h:






Zona amarela são acumulados superiores a 100 mm/24h. Há um máximo próximo dos 200mm/24h ao longo da trajectória do centro no ponto onde este cruzar o alinhamento das ilhas de Sotavento. Este máximo parece estar perto da ilha de Maio.
A costa nordeste de Santiago pode receber até 100mm mas as quantidades decrescem bastante para sudoeste da ilha; inferiores a 25mm/24h para a ilha do Fogo. Boavista está em situação simétrica em relação a Santiago, mas os ventos serão bastante superiores.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 07:51)

Às 5h locais (7h daqui) a indicação da estação WU da Praia era de chuva forte mas o vento era fraco de norte, possivelmente pela localização protegida da estação. Em geral a velocidade de deslocamento da tempestade adiciona-se à da circulação dos ventos em torno do centro no quadrante nordeste mas subtrai-se no quadrante oposto. Este efeito por si só pode representar uma diferença de menos 50 Km/h para o quadrante sudoeste. A estação WU na ilha do Sal mantinha-se com vento apenas moderado, 30 Km/h e indicação de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 08:04)

Às 6:00 utc (5h de Cabo Verde) a área de ventos superiores a 50 nós (93 Km/h) estava próxima de Boavista; neste momento afectará já a ilha.











O limite sudoeste dos ventos de 20 nós (37 Km/h) passa na costa nordeste de Santiago. A área de ventos está assim muito assimétrica em relação ao centro devido à velocidade da tempestade. A ilha do Sal, apesar de estar a uma distância do centro praticamente igual à de Santiago, poderá receber ainda ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical.

Fred apresenta uma estrutura menos compacta do que 6 horas antes, mais alargada:







A única ilha que está delineada nesta imagem é Santo Antão e parte de São Vicente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 08:28)

O centro do furacão chegará a São Nicolau previsivelmente antes das 15 horas locais; quatro horas depois passará em Santo Antão.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 08:35)

Estação WU de Rabil, na costa noroeste de Boavista, reportou às 6 horas (7h utc) vento médio de 42 Km/h de NE.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2015 às 09:39)

Essa estação é a do aeroporto, entretanto não saiu nenhuma METAR mais recente
METAR GVBA 310700Z 04023KT 9999 BKN015 OVC100 26/24 Q1007 RERA NOSIG

Location: GVBA
Day of month: 31
Time: 07:00 UTC
Wind:  True direction = 040 degrees, Speed: 23 knots
Visibility: 10 km or more
Clouds: Broken sky , at 1500 feet above aerodrome level
Clouds: Overcast sky , at 10000 feet above aerodrome level
Temperature: 26 degrees Celsius
Dewpoint: 24 degrees Celsius
QNH (Sea-level pressure): 1007 hPa
Since the previous observation (but not at present), the following
meteorological phenomena were observed: Rain
No significant changes expected in the near future
Next token has 0 length


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2015 às 09:40)

Convecção intensa já a afectar algumas ilhas








O campo de vento estimado, como referiu o Stormric mostra os ventos mais fortes no sector nordeste do centro, afectando nesta altura a ilha da Boa Vista


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2015 às 11:59)

Em ilhas a passar uma seca importante desde o ano de 2014, esperando que não traga consequências sérias para a população, a vinda da chuva é uma dádiva.
As novas barragens podem com este episódio ficar com alguma água armazenada, o que o povo Cabo-Verdiano agradece...


----------



## manchester (31 Ago 2015 às 12:49)

Webcam na ilha do Sal, já se notam os efeitos do Fred ao nível do mar

http://www.capeverde.com/live-webcams/sal-pontao-zoom.html


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 16:28)

Fred em trajectória um pouco mais a norte do que anteriormente previsto, o sector nordeste poderá não atingir São Nicolau e as outras ilhas de Barlavento.

Das situações já ocorridas este Blog em directo tem muita informação, fotos e videos:

http://www.expressodasilhas.sapo.cv/sociedade/item/45743-em-directo-mau-tempo-em-cabo-verde


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 16:42)

O sector de ventos mais fortes poderá poupar as ilhas de Barlavento. São Nicolau a ser atingida nesta altura:











O furacão tem uma estrutura compacta:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 16:46)

*PRIORIDADE*

*São Vicente: *Câmara Municipal em estado de "alerta máximo". Autarquia pede às pessoas para que se mantenham em casa. 




Clicar para aceder ao Blog em directo. Informação em actualização permanente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 16:55)

Uma hora atrás, Fred parece passar com o centro quase sem tocar em São Nicolau:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 17:19)

Estimativas de acumulados de precipitação previstas:

em 6 horas (amarelo= superior a 50 mm/6h)

até às 6:00 utc






12:00 utc






18:00 utc






Acumulado total em 24 horas (amarelo= superior a 100mm/24h)






São Nicolau (zona central da ilha) e Santo Antão (zona nordeste) com acumulados previstos até aproximadamente 150 mm/24h


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2015 às 17:21)

*Furacão Fred* visito às 17h,  pelo site http://earth.nullschool.net. 








Vento de NE a 90km/h


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 17:26)

> 17:22 Hot Towers
> 
> A NASA detectou a existência de _hot towers_ no furacão Fred.
> 
> ...



http://www.24liveblog.com/live/1300969


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 17:39)

Como sucedeu também no caso de Danny, as previsões iniciais a >24 horas, quanto a intensidade dos ventos máximos, foram sendo sucessivamente superadas nas previsões seguintes.
Ontem às 9:00 a intensidade máxima para ventos sustentados, durante o ciclo de vida desta tempestade, era de 60 nós; na última actualização está em *75 nós (139 Km/h)*, rajadas máximas até 90 nós (167 Km/h).

Mas estes ventos situam-se nos quadrantes N e NE, não devem atingir as ilhas de Barlavento.



> HURRICANE FRED FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER 7
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
> *1500 UTC MON AUG 31 2015*
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 17:53)

Muitas fotos e videos no Fred - 24liveblog.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 18:24)

> 17:56
> 
> Arlindo Lima, presidente do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil, à Rádio Morabeza, confirma que esta manhã viveram-se situações críticas nas ilhas do Sal e Boa Vista.
> 
> ...





> 18:21
> 
> *PRIORIDADE*
> 
> ...





> 18:48
> 
> *Sal: *Os deslocados de Terra Boa, que foram retirados das suas casas, estão a ser temporariamente conduzidos ao Liceu Olavo Moniz, onde já se encontram 76 crianças, 39 mulheres e 8 homens. A Cruz Vermelha local está preparar toda a logística e de acordo com Glória Santos, coordenadora regional, ainda não tem uma lista definitiva das necessidades.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE FRED INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER 7A
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
> 200 PM AST MON AUG 31 2015
> ...



Tal como se suspeitava pela observação das imagens de satélite, o centro passou muito perto da ilha de São Nicolau mas não a atravessou.
Mantém-se a previsão dos ventos máximos até 140 Km/h (rajadas superiores).

*A previsão dos acumulados de precipitação aumentou, desde a que foi emitida de madrugada, com possíveis máximos localizados até 250 mm.*


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 19:20)

O centro de Fred a passar a norte das ilhas de Barlavento, felizmente sem cruzar São Nicolau e aumentando a distância de passagem nas restantes ilhas!


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 19:52)

50 minutos atrás, a zona dos ventos mais fortes de Fred fez uma tangente à ilha de São Nicolau. Ajudado pela velocidade do seu deslocamente para NW, o quadrante sudoeste tem os ventos muito diminuídos em relação ao nordeste. O pior pode mesmo dizer-se passou ao lado. Esperemos que assim continue e que a chuva não traga situações muito graves.
No entanto esta análise coloca o centro a passar mesmo sobre a ilha.















Até agora a tendência tem sido para aumento regular de intensidade dos ventos e descida da pressão central:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 19:57)

> 19:53 COMUNICADO INMG
> 
> O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica (INMG) emitiu um novo comunicado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2015 às 20:38)

Passando  o "Fred" mais a norte, contando que o vento mais forte se situava a NE, pelo menos que tenham a tão desejada chuva e não a destruição que o vento pode sempre provocar em zonas com construções de menor qualidade.

Formaram-se "hot towers" no centro da tempestade; Peço desculpa por ser em Inglês mas não consigo fazer uma tradução capaz...;

*NASA Finds "Hot Towers" in Fred, Now a Hurricane*

"... Rainfall in towering convective thunderstorms at Fred’s center of circulation were providing the energy necessary for intensification into a hurricane..."

"...A "hot tower" is a tall cumulonimbus cloud that reaches at least to the top of the troposphere, the lowest layer of the atmosphere. It extends approximately 9 miles/14.5 km high in the tropics. These towers are called "hot" because they rise to such altitude due to the large amount of latent heat. Water vapor releases this latent heat as it condenses into liquid. Those towering thunderstorms have the potential for heavy rain."



NASA research shows that a tropical cyclone with a hot tower in its eyewall was twice as likely to intensify within six or more hours, than a cyclone that lacked a hot tower.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

Todas as imagens captadas e apresentadas no http://www.24liveblog.com/live/1300969 mostram sobretudo muita chuva.

Muito interessante acompanhar o Blog.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

Imagem histórica: um furacão no centro de Cabo verde, a atingir a ilha de São Nicolau.

Fred observado pelo satélite Aqua hoje à tarde. Captada às 15:20 utc (14h20 hora local).


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2015 às 22:15)

Última "discussion" das 21utc:


*Hurricane FRED Forecast Discussion*
*Home Public Adv Fcst Adv  Discussion Wind Probs Graphics Archive *
000
WTNT41 KNHC 312041
TCDAT1

HURRICANE FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER 8
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
500 PM AST MON AUG 31 2015

*Fred likely peaked in intensity this morning.* Microwave data
received since the previous advisory shows that the eye has become
open over the southern semicircle, however, the center remains
embedded in an area of cloud top temperatures below -70C. Although
Dvorak T-numbers have changed little since the previous advisory,
the initial wind speed has been lowered to 70 kt, based on the
degraded inner-core structure. The environment ahead of Fred is
expected to become increasingly hostile with marginal sea surface
temperatures, increasing southwesterly shear, and less favorable
thermodynamic conditions. As a result, steady weakening is
predicted. Since Fred is a small tropical cyclone, it is likely to
succumb to the shear faster than indicated by the statistical
guidance, and the NHC forecast is slightly lower than the SHIPS/LGEM
models. Despite warmer SSTs along the forecast track at days 4 and
5, the shear and dry mid-level air are likely to cause Fred to
become a remnant low by the end of the forecast period.

The initial motion estimate is 310/10 kt. The center of Fred
will pass near or over the northwestern Cape Verde Islands through
early tonight. A turn toward the west-northwestward is expected on
Tuesday as the subtropical ridge to the north of Fred builds
westward. A west-northwestward heading should then continue during
the remainder of the forecast period. The GFS and ECMWF models
remain on the southern side of the guidance envelope and the NHC
forecast is near a consensus of these typically reliable models.
The NHC forecast at the long-range leans a bit closer to the ECMWF,
which shows a weaker Fred moving more westward.

Please note that the track/cone graphic, an automatically generated
product, does not have the capability of displaying warnings for the
Cape Verde Islands.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 31/2100Z 17.2N 24.6W 70 KT 80 MPH
12H 01/0600Z 18.2N 25.9W 65 KT 75 MPH
24H 01/1800Z 19.2N 27.7W 60 KT 70 MPH
36H 02/0600Z 20.1N 29.3W 55 KT 65 MPH
48H 02/1800Z 20.8N 31.0W 45 KT 50 MPH
72H 03/1800Z 22.0N 34.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
96H 04/1800Z 23.2N 37.5W 30 KT 35 MPH
120H 05/1800Z 25.0N 41.0W 25 KT 30 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW

$$
Forecaster Brown
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT1+shtml/312041.shtml


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 22:38)

Fred já está em declínio. Ventos máximos ainda de 70 nós no entanto.

O centro está agora afastado da ilha de São Vicente e prevê-se que nas próximas três horas passe mais a norte de Santo Antão do que anteriormente foi previsto.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 19:55)

A Tempestade Tropical Fred desloca-se para WNW com ventos máximos de 45 milhas por hora, cerca de 72 km/h.

Prevê-se que se torne um ciclone pós-tropical nas próximas horas.

*18h44 UTC (Wunderground)
*




*

17h45 UTC (NOAA)
*






*Previsão de rota (NHC)
*


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 20:37)

A Tempestade Tropical Fred desloca-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 milhas por hora.

Nas próximas horas, deverá enfraquecer e tornar-se depressão tropical. Depois de se tornar pós-tropical/_remnant low_, parece que as condições poderão ser favoráveis a um novo desenvolvimento do sistema.

*Previsão do NHC*


> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 031434
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...




*17H45 UTC (NOAA)
*





*
19h23 UTC (Wunderground)
*





*Previsão de rota (NHC)*








Alguns modelos colocam Fred a atravessar os Açores.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Set 2015 às 21:06)

Afgdr disse:


> *Previsão de rota (NHC)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creio sinceramente que o Fred será a "alavanca" que irá fazer deslocar o anticiclone para norte e propiciar a instabilidade no continente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2015 às 16:47)

É impressão minha ou o Fred irá trazer surpresas para a próxima semana 
À primeira vista, as trajectórias de outra depressão tropical que tenha surgido perto de Cabo Verde que se assemelha à previsão do Fred ´são as que afectaram directamente os Açores e uma delas atingiu o continente como depressão pós-tropical (Furação Jeanne em 1998) 

*Hurricane Jeanne*
*Category 2 hurricane (SSHWS)*


 


*Duration* September 21 – October 1
*Peak intensity* 105 mph (165 km/h) (1-min)  969 mbar (hPa)
Between September 19 and September 20, a slow-moving tropical wave crossed the west coast of Africa. By the following day, an increase in deep convection allowed it to be classified as Tropical Depression Ten. Forming about 160 miles (260 km) west of Guinea-Bissau, it was the easternmost tropical cyclone development in the Atlantic basin since Tropical Storm Christine in 1973. Due to light wind shear, the depression strengthened into Tropical Storm Jeanne by 1800 UTC on September 21. Further significant intensification occurred and Jeanne became a hurricane about 24 hours later. Late on September 23, the storm became a Category 2 hurricane on the Saffir–Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. At 1800 UTC on September 24, Jeanne attained its peak intensity with maximum sustained winds of 105 mph (170 km/h) and a minimum barometric pressure of 969 mbar (28.6 inHg).[56]

After peaking as a moderate Category 2 hurricane, an increase in vertical wind shear slowly weakened the storm. Around that time, Jeanne began curving northwestward. By late on September 25, the storm was downgraded back to a Category 1 hurricane. Three days later, a trough forced Jeanne to accelerate toward the north-northeast. It re-strengthened slightly on September 28, though the storm began weakening again. Late on September 29, Jeanne was downgraded to a tropical storm. Shortly before weakening further to a tropical depression on October 1, a wind gust of 40 mph (64 km/h) was reported on Horta in the Azores. The storm then passed through the Azores, but lost tropical characteristics by 1200 UTC on October 1. The remnant extratropical cyclone struck Portugal on October 4 and became unidentifiable over Spain later that day.[56]


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 21:39)

O Fred não tem muita expressão em altitude neste momento. Só algumas torres:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 21:52)

Orion disse:


> O Fred não tem muita expressão em altitude neste momento. Só algumas torres:


E ainda bem! Se chegar aos Açores, que chegue mais fraquinho


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2015 às 09:34)

Na última actualização do http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ existe a possibilidade de a depressão (Fred) 
aumentar de intensidade para tempestade Tropical (extra-tropical), 
na segunda feira, chegando aos Açores na quarta-feira madrugada/manhã como tempestade. 
Ainda faltam muitos dias, mas pela via das dúvidas é melhor ir acompanhando.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2015 às 10:06)

No aviso da madrugada passou a Tempestade tropical de novo, devido a uma leitura ASCAT


_TROPICAL STORM FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER  25
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL062015
1100 PM AST FRI SEP 04 2015
_
*An ASCAT-A pass just before 0000 UTC showed a small area of 35-kt
winds northeast of Fred's center, and that is the basis for the*
_*initial intensity, making Fred a tropical storm once again. *The
central pressure has been adjusted upward to 1009 mb based on
observations from drifting buoy 13519, as it appears Fred is now
embedded in an environment of higher pressure.  Despite rather
hostile vertical shear, *Fred has managed to maintain enough
organized deep convection during the past couple of days to stave
off post-tropical status. The latest burst of convection is now
moving away from the low-level center, but this bursting pattern
seems likely to continue for the next couple of days as the cyclone
moves over gradually warmer waters in moderate to strong shear.
Since Fred has survived this long, it seems less likely that the
cyclone will become post-tropical in the short term, and that is no
longer shown in the official forecast.* However, given our limited
ability to predict convective scale changes, this still remains a
possibility._





No último aviso de há pouco, previsto enfraquecer mas até voltar a intensificar-se um pouco mais tarde.
Mas é uma previsão muito incerta como podem ler na disussion


_TROPICAL STORM FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER 26
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
500 AM AST SAT SEP 05 2015

Fred continues to produce bursts of convection, although the bursts
are smaller and farther from the center than they were 24 hours
ago. This suggests that the ongoing 35-40 kt of westerly vertical
shear is causing a gradual weakening. The initial intensity remains
35 kt based on a subjective satellite intensity estimate from TAFB,
as well as objective AMSU and satellite consensus estimates from
CIMSS and CIRA. The central pressure has been lowered a little
based on additional observations from drifting buoy 13519, which
reported a minimum pressure of 1008.4 mb as the center of Fred
passed to the north.

*The initial motion is 290/10. Fred is approaching a large break in
the subtropical ridge caused by a mid- to upper-level trough and
associated surface low centered several hundred miles east of
Bermuda. The track guidance is in good agreement that this
baroclinic system will move eastward for the next several days, with
Fred recurving to the northeast between it and the subtropical
ridge. After recurvature, there is some spread in the forecast
forward speed, with the new track compromising between the faster
ECMWF/GFS models and the slower UKMET/Canadian models. The new
track is nudged slightly to the north of the previous track from
36-96 hours, and then is nudged a little to the east of the previous
track at 120 hours.

The intensity forecast is low in confidence due to several possible
scenarios. First, although it is not explicitly forecast, Fred
could become a remnant low at any time during the next 24 to 36
hours due to continued shear and dry air entrainment, followed by
regeneration to a tropical cyclone when the shear subsequently
decreases. Second, the dynamical models have two scenarios for Fred
as it interacts with the above-mentioned trough and surface low
after recurvature. One possibility, supported by the GFS and the
ECMWF, is that a relatively weak Fred gets absorbed into the
baroclinic low and dissipates earlier than currently forecast.
Another possibility, supported by the UKMET and Canadian models, is
that Fred stays farther away from the baroclinic low and intensifies
more than is currently forecast. Given the uncertainty, the new
intensity forecast is similar to the previous forecast in calling
for slight weakening early in the forecast period followed by slight
intensification after 36 hours.*

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 05/0900Z 23.2N 41.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
12H 05/1800Z 23.7N 42.1W 30 KT 35 MPH
24H 06/0600Z 24.7N 42.7W 30 KT 35 MPH
36H 06/1800Z 26.3N 42.5W 30 KT 35 MPH
48H 07/0600Z 28.2N 41.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
72H 08/0600Z 31.5N 37.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
96H 09/0600Z 35.0N 33.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
120H 10/0600Z 36.5N 30.0W 35 KT 40 MPH_


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2015 às 10:27)

Agora vai andar 2 dias em que a água não é extremamente quente, mas também não é nada má para um ciclone tropical.







E depois vai entrar numa região aonde não tem faltado humidade e instabilidade na última semana.






Pelo que é bem possível que o Fred sobreviva até aos Açores, ou imediações.
Agora saber com que estrutura, natureza (tropical ou não, absorvido, etc) ou intensidade é que já é muito imprevisível. O mais provável é não ser nada de especial, mas temos que ir acompanhando.


Mantém-se a produzir fortes trovoadas embora de forma pulsante


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 12:18)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 14:37)

O Fred está a levar com muito _windshear_. Estas forças tenderão a diminuir:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 15:05)




----------



## Vince (5 Set 2015 às 22:28)

O Fred passou boa parte do dia "despido" de convecção, péssimo sinal, mas a circulação tem-se aguentado com algum vigor, pode melhorar quando encontrar condições um pouco mais favoráveis.












As últimas discussions de hoje

*15Z*



> TROPICAL STORM FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER 27
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
> 1100 AM AST SAT SEP 05 2015
> 
> ...



*21z*



> TROPICAL DEPRESSION FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER 28
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
> 500 PM AST SAT SEP 05 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 22:39)

Vince disse:


> O Fred passou boa parte do dia "despido" de convecção, péssimo sinal, mas a circulação tem-se aguentado com algum vigor, pode melhorar quando encontrar condições um pouco mais favoráveis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O teu "péssimo sinal" quer dizer que a tempestade enfraqueceu ou que fortaleceu?


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2015 às 00:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> O teu "péssimo sinal" quer dizer que a tempestade enfraqueceu ou que fortaleceu?



Mau sinal para o ciclone, sem convecção no centro ou pelo menos muito próxima ao centro a baixa em superfície começa lentamente a "encher" e a circulação a diminuir de ritmo, pois não há mecanismo que a mantenha. De qualquer forma estava mais ou menos previsto para já esta degradação.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 10:01)

[nQUOTE="Orion, post: 506169, member: 3817"]/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/QUOTE]
Independentemente que ele chegue aqui, ou não, vamos ser claramente influenciados indiretamente.. Se emergir como a depressão que passará por cá, vai haver muita energia... Digamos que será um sistema híbrido..., metade tropical e outra extra tropical.... ️️️️


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 00:04)

Fred começa a ganhar alguma convecção ao aproximar-se da pluma tropical a SW dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 00:20)

Entretanto o NHC, descontínua e termina assim o seu acompanhamento público e afirma que Fred perdeu a sua identidade como sistema tropical. Isto porque perdeu organização, passando assim a ser considerado apenas uma perturbação. Ou restos do Fred... X


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2015 às 00:25)

R.I.P Fred


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2015 às 09:58)

_
REMNANTS OF FRED DISCUSSION NUMBER 32
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062015
500 PM AST SUN SEP 06 2015

High-resolution visible satellite imagery indicates that the
low-level circulation had become elongated and ill-defined. This
is further reinforced by a 37 GHz GCOM microwave image showing
that the system lacks a well-defined center. Therefore, Fred is
no longer a tropical cyclone and advisories are being discontinued.

The disturbance should continue on a general north-northeastward
heading until it completely loses its identity in a day or so.

Additional information on this system can be found in High Seas
Forecasts issued by the National Weather Service...under AWIPS
header NFDHSFAT1 and WMO header FZNT01 KWBC.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 06/2100Z 26.5N 42.5W 25 KT 30 MPH...REMNANTS
12H 07/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Pasch_
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT1+shtml/062039.shtml





lserpa disse:


> Entretanto o NHC, descontínua e termina assim o seu acompanhamento público e afirma que Fred perdeu a sua identidade como sistema tropical. Isto porque perdeu organização, passando assim a ser considerado apenas uma perturbação. Ou restos do Fred... X



Se vires no SSMI/SSMIS/AMSR2-derived Total Precipitable Water dá para perceber que a circulação/vorticidade nos níveis médios foi "espalmada" pela superfície frontal, tornando-se alongada e provavelmente desfazendo-se nalguns pontos na superfície, deixando de ser um ciclone tropical. Quanto à energia remanescente (vorticidade, calor e humidade) umas vezes acaba por se diluir na atmosfera, outras vezes é absorvida (ou parte dela) pela frente mas neste exemplo nem parece o caso, se usares produtos como a vorticidade aos 850 ou o Theta-E 850 consegues seguir o rumo do resto dessa energia. Por exemplo no ECMWF consegues seguir o resto por quase 10 dias a vaguear a sul dos Açores até finalmente se dirigir ao continente. Mas é apenas alguma energia residual (e uma previsão a 10 dias previsão, falível como sempre).


----------

